# Face time sur mac help



## Patchane974 (22 Octobre 2010)

Salut je ne sais pas si je poste dans la bonne partie du forum mais je savais pas ou mettre. Concernant facetime sur mac je l'ai télécharger et bien installer j'entre mes identifiants itunes et après la connexion dure une éternité (j'ai laisser 2h hier il était toujours en connexion). Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème? Je pourrais avoir un peu d'aide svp. Merci d'avance.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas encore beaucoup d'articles de support sur FaceTime pour Mac.


http://www.apple.com/fr/mac/facetime/ raconte qu'il faut saisir son AppleID (qui n'est pas forcément identique à ton identifiant iTunes Store), 
puis une adresse mail ou un numéro de téléphone,

et être en 10.6.4.


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer. Il m'a envoyé un message pour valider mon adresse de messagerie, il a fallu que je clique sur un lien, direction navigateur Web, me signe avec mon identifiant iTunes pour valider tout ça et trente secondes plus tard Facetime s'est débloqué.

Noter que, au passage, ça fait tourner une sorte de _daemon_ non référencé... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

Comme c'est applicatif ET réseau, je déplace la discussion côté Internet et Réseau.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Noter que, au passage, ça fait tourner une sorte de _daemon_ non référencé...


Je viens d'avoir un truc dans le genre avec eSellerate

= pour activer MacScan, un _EWSMac.framework_ s'est lancé. :hein:


----------



## Patchane974 (22 Octobre 2010)

D'accord mais comment tu as fait bompi? Parce que moi j'ai essayer de creer un compte et il m'a dit que l'adresse email est déjà utilisé :s donc j'en ai déduit qu'il fallait utiliser l'iTunes ID


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2010)

Je me suis loggé avec mon ID iTunes puis ai renseigné une adresse de messagerie à laquelle Facetime a envoyé un message etc.

Voili. [tout ça pour un truc que je n'utiliserai pas : je suis gentil, quand même ]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------

PS : en, fait ce sont _deux_ tâches qui tournent discrètement (mais LittleSnitch veillait au grain !) même une fois Facetime quittée. C'est ce qui permet d'être rappelé.


----------



## Patchane974 (22 Octobre 2010)

Oui mais pour faire ça tu as reussi a te logger moi pas du tout c'est pour ça


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2010)

Les Apple Discussions donnent deux possibilités pour parvenir enfin à lancer les processus _apsd-ft_ et _imagent_ sur ton Mac :

- le plus souvent : te déconnecter de ton routeur Ethernet, et lancer FaceTime en Airport (une fois que tu auras réussi à créer ton compte FaceTime, tu pourras revenir à l'Ethernet) ;

- éventuellement : désactiver le Norton firewall.


----------



## pim (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Chez moi, je ne dépasse jamais le premier écran, celui où j'ai rentré mon Apple ID et mon mot de passe ; cela cherche sans fin sur "Connection...". Je suis chez Orange désormais (Open 1 !), n'y aurait-il pas une manipulation à faire sur la Box pour ouvrir un port ? Mon Mac est connecté en Wifi sur une Airport Express, elle-même connectée en Airport sur une Time Capsule, elle-même connectée à la Livebox...


----------



## bompi (23 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer : aucun souci. Pas de port à ouvrir sur la Livebox ni rien à configurer de particulier.


----------



## Patchane974 (23 Octobre 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai le même probleme que toi pim, et c'est toujours pareil la meme en wifi direct avec la box :s


----------



## garnus (23 Octobre 2010)

Patchane974 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai le même probleme que toi pim, et c'est toujours pareil la meme en wifi direct avec la box :s


Idem pour moi rien a faire :rose:


----------



## garnus (23 Octobre 2010)

solution trouvee
dans les preferences reseaux, changer le serveur DNS par 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 et ca marche
etonnant mais ca marche


----------



## matdu (23 Octobre 2010)

merci pour ta solution nikel


----------



## garnus (24 Octobre 2010)

pas de quoi je pense que l'on devait être un paquet a chercher. Il est normal que lorsque l'on trouve une solution, on la partage


----------



## Patchane974 (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci beaucoup, c'est nickel ouai lol


----------



## miaou (24 Octobre 2010)

salut
 je viens  juste de l'installer. Ca à l'air d'être bon . .Ne connaissant encore personne qui a Facetime  ,pour l'essayer tout de suite ,chez  moi ,  m'appeler moi ... du macbook  vers un ipod touch
 ca marche... presque...     le problème c'est dans l'écran ( du mac comme de l'ipod ) c'est l'appelant que l'on vois et non le correspondant

j'attends faire une autre essai avec cette fois une vrai liaison avec un correspondant exterieur


----------

